# My Eligibility



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

Hi All,
I am planning to submit my application for FSW program. I am married and I have a one month old baby.
Initially I want to apply my self alone. I want to settle myself first in Canada, then I will bring (I will apply for PR) my wife and my child to Canada. My query is that; 

1) Even I am applying alone I have to show any documents/details of my wife and child? 
2) While filling application form they ask any details likeassport number, Marriage Certificate, etc of my wife?
3) What process I adopt so that it is easy to bring them to Canada after my settlement in Canada?
4) Is have to apply Passport or any other document for my child?

Senior Members please help!

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will need to provide information on your spouse and child when you file your application.


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

Thanks Auld Yin! Information means; Name, Age, Qualification, etc. or Passport Number?


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

I will only write "Married" in marital status. If I didn't add her passport number and any other details in online application, application will proceed further or not? 
Please reply!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

With all due respect it appears you are attempting to withhold information from CIC. If so then that's not wise. If your deceit is detected you could be banned from ever entering Canada.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

They will send it back as you did not complete the form as requested.


----------

